# auction thursday, lookin at these two



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Boy, you'd think day, had the luck of the Irish with him yesterday!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice purchase, Day. I'd say you made out pretty good! :thumbup:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Well I guess prosperity comes when you live and do business in a state with no state income tax and ranks #1 in the small business survival index 2006 by the sbe council.

South Dakota? Who would of thought?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

denick said:


> Well I guess prosperity comes when you live and do business in a state with no state income tax and ranks #1 in the small business survival index 2006 by the sbe council.
> 
> South Dakota? Who would of thought?


Really Nick ?? Wanna relocate and go into the water line business ?? :w00t: 

That is weird that they don't collect income taxes. I know that at the end of the year, we sometimes have to buy stuff just so that the gubment won't take more money in income taxes.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

we pay the feds, just no state income tax


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

You got room for a few more hard headed guys out there, Day?

Our state is about 7% then we have a local piggy back to the county of 50% or 60% of that, comes out to around 11% together.:blink: 

That can add up to some real dollars after a while. :cursing:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Sooo day,

What's the "out the door" price on the 690?????


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

43k i have deere dealer here rebuild the hoist cylinders.....41k as is


----------

